
Microsoft Expanding By 1 Million SF in Bellevue - kevinxray
http://www.costar.com/News/Article.aspx?id=AE40DC75921BEB714FCC9D697D42A6F2
======
theoutlander
There just isn't enough space here anymore!!! From my 11x22 at Live Search to
a 11x11 WITH 6 others at MSCOM!!! Someday, I am gonna have to call the fire
department :-D ....

